# Bandaid Brand



## chris kennedy (Nov 7, 2009)

While excavating to clean out and repair 2 three inch PVC conduits I needed for dock power I found this. This is one of 8 paralleled 3" 208y/120 service laterals. Makes one wonder if the conductors were damaged and also received a bandaid. :roll:


----------



## jar546 (Nov 7, 2009)

Re: Bandaid Brand

There is only one way to find out!


----------



## fatboy (Nov 7, 2009)

Re: Bandaid Brand

Appears pretty likely............especially the one on the right. Are you going to, or did you, pull them?


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 7, 2009)

Re: Bandaid Brand



			
				fatboy said:
			
		

> Appears pretty likely............especially the one on the right. Are you going to, or did you, pull them?


No, I suggested it be fixed correctly but that would require scheduling with POCO to pull the fuses in the pad-mount resulting in a building shutdown and expense for the building owner. I got one of those "It works doesn't it?" responses. It has since been backfilled and the pavers reinstalled as is. BTW, this is about 13" to the top of conduit under a parking lot.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 7, 2009)

Re: Bandaid Brand

"I got one of those "It works doesn't it?" responses."

Isn't that the way it usually goes..............


----------



## jar546 (Nov 7, 2009)

Re: Bandaid Brand

It is already non-compliant for two reasons now.  One for the damage and improper repair and another for the depth under a vehicle way.  Surprised the POCO does not push the issue


----------



## RJJ (Nov 7, 2009)

Re: Bandaid Brand

Is that direct bury duct tap! :mrgreen:


----------

